# Lathe Steady Rest



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

I am looking to make a steady rest for my lathe to turn larger vases. I saw one someplace made by Dominic Greco and that he got the plans here. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought i had put this one in before..LB
http://www.azwoodturners.org/SteadyRest.pdf


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch Check out this link. There was a lengthy discussion on this topic just recently. 
http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=4534


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

lb
Yes you did put that in and I tried to get in touch but there was a e-mail problem. Thanks. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
Thanks John I checked that out once. I was on Woodcentral and saw the one Dominic Greco made and got in touch with him, he is to send me his plans for the one he made tonight after work. I saw that he is the same guy who answered your post for a picture of Sears wood carver windings or whatever it was. Did you ever get that running John? Thanks for the help John, hope this goes thru and he sends the plans. I am getting tired of messing around. Now that I saw his rest I think I can make one by myself but would stillrather not mess one up if not needed. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch I probably won't have time to hook up the router crafter for awhile. I've got an awful lot on the books right now and that's a low priority. I've only had the thing a year. I purchased it brocken and just didn't get around to turning the metal idlers I needed until a month ago.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

here's one. I'll find more tonight
http://www.woodturnerruss.com/BowlSteady.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's another one.
http://www.newwoodworker.com/stdyrstpln.html
http://www.detroitareawoodturners.org/steadyrest.pdf
http://www3.sympatico.ca/3jdw8/lathesteady/lathesteady.htm
http://www.hdv.net/tips/Making a Steady Rest.htm

That should keep you busy for a few minutes. One thing I found when I built mine was that one thickness of plywood isn't really thick enough to prevent vibration. It does work, I've used it for a year but I really want something more rigid. 
This is what one should really look like.
http://www.turnrobust.com/Bowl_Steady_Rest.html


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John I like the square one best. Only one problem. When I set up my lathe I was non experienced with a lathe and short on space so I put it up against the wall and it looks like I wouldn't be able to use any of these rests without moving the lathe back couple feet, then redrilling 8 holes in the concrete to anchor. Thanks Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch I use to have mine up against the wall but when I move into this shop I sort of made the lathe the center of attention and everything else is there to support it, more or less. This means not only is it away from the walls but I can put wheels under it and move it if I need to for that special project.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John 
That is what a bit of experience will do for you at the time I started I didn't know but if I have to I will move mine back. I need to get rid of some tools 12" Sears bandsaw that I like , Delta jointer and another Delta 6"jointer and a Drill press, but you know something John? I am a tool rat, once I get a tool I can't get rid of it. When I sold my business and retired I sold everything, 3 months later I was buying them again. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch It's a good thing I don't have more space and more money because I'm just like you, I have one heck of a time getting rid of a tool unless I'm upgrading it. In fact sometimes I'll look at a tool that I haven't used in a long time and instead of getting rid of it I'll think up a project where I "need it". Then of course I can't get rid of it.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I have been a carpenter for 40 yrs, dad got me a 28 pcs tool set when i was 8yr old, i have 3 workshops that are about 12' x 16' ...8' x 10 ...16' x 9' one is mainly wood with some tools the other 2 are machines and tools, i would hate to move again the amount of tools i have is daft, i have 9 routers 7 battery drills this is the sort of thing, turning tools just as daft, it does save time with setups when working professionaly and i must admit i do love tools, maybe i get rid of the wife and put some new tools into bed with me,......nawwwwwwww younger woman, tools arn't everything ? ? ? ? are they...LB


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

little b
Well it looks like you and John and myself are in the same boat. We all love tools. Guess that will never change for the three of us, and I for one don't ever want to change.I tried building another shed in the back yard to store some stuff but can't get a permit to do so. Hang in there guys. Mitch


----------

